
Video: The Art of the Start - mattjaynes
http://www.chafic.net/the-art-of-the-start-video/
======
SwellJoe
Non-linkjacked:

<http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2006/06/the_art_of_the_.html>

Has already appeared on News.YC in non-jacked form:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=1645>

Now would be a great time for a down arrow on submissions.

